
After 36 years of it… it's mostly just typing - szafranek
http://positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/2016/11/15/after-36-years-of-it-its-mostly-just-typing/
======
wccrawford
Yes, if you stop doing new things, then coding becomes just typing. Sure, you
can write that same old code without thinking about it now.

But new stuff? _Actually_ new stuff? That takes thought.

My boss doesn't pay me for old stuff that he can just license and have it
work. He pays me to put all that easy stuff together and make it work in the
ways that the business wants.

